# Burley flatbed trailer for touring?? Any thoughts??



## sc10pc (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey guys wanted some opinions on doing a transamerican tour next year with a burley flatbed trailer and some ortlieb waterproof bags. Have any of you toured with a flatbed? Also what are our opinions on the ortlieb big zip travel duffel and also a ortlieb rack top bag?? Thanks guys


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Personally, I would be reluctant to tour with a two wheel trailer unless there was a compelling reason to have major carrying capacity. It encourages over-packing, had significant wind resistance, and is extra drag on the road. I have done weekend mini tours with a burley kid trailer, and it is significantly more work to pull than a similar load in panniers. 

I for sure would test any system you settle on on at least a long weekend before heading cross-country, though I am guessing you have already considered this. Good luck!

Sent from a one-finger keyboard...pardon my autocorrect


----------



## sc10pc (Dec 3, 2013)

fotooutdoors said:


> Personally, I would be reluctant to tour with a two wheel trailer unless there was a compelling reason to have major carrying capacity. It encourages over-packing, had significant wind resistance, and is extra drag on the road. I have done weekend mini tours with a burley kid trailer, and it is significantly more work to pull than a similar load in panniers.
> 
> I for sure would test any system you settle on on at least a long weekend before heading cross-country, though I am guessing you have already considered this. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from a one-finger keyboard...pardon my autocorrect


Well I guess what I was thinking is that because of the size of the ortlieb bag it might actually be the equivalent to front and rear panniers on my bike. I have been practice touring around and even made a few supported trips from north to south along the east coast. What I was finding is that going up very steep grades such as that in pa or wv I was having trouble with finding a good balance of my panniers on either my bianchi volpe or trek cross rip while on steep inclines. I borrowed a trailer for a tour it was I believe the croozer cargo and I like how easy it was uphill and the fact that I just flipped it and it was my camp table lol. I guess what I'm asking here is if anyone has toured with the burley flatbed and if it's any good? I'm pretty sure I want to trailer it across the us!!


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a guy that comes in about twice a year that'll ride from Chicago to California and back pulling a Bob. I brought up trailers the last time he was in and he mentions how much he likes the fact that the Bob is so narrow for riding on narrow shoulders, and that he can ride outside the rumble strips with it.

I personally like how simple the Bobs are. Less stuff to break down.


----------



## Armyballer (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm not doing 1,000 mile trips but I've put about 400 miles on this so far and absolutly love it.

Amazon.com: Allen Sports Explorer Bicycle Cargo Trailer: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Not a Burly, but I rode across Australia from East to West (Mudgee NSW to Adelaide SA to Perth WA) using a two wheeled Carry Freedom Y-frame trailer (Carry Freedom Website | a bike trailer revolution).
You feel it on hills and head winds are a b#@ch!
Saying that, if its tarmac touring your doing (two wheels are not great off road), a two wheel trailer is damned practical, albeit with the caveat of resisting carrying too much weight or bulk.
Keep your heavy stuff (like water) as low as possible as handling is adversely affected otherwise.
If you plan on "any" off road or poor surface touring, I strongly suggest you consider looking seriously at an Extrawheel trailer or Bob. (Bike trailers - Extrawheel.com)
I own and use both the Y-frame and Extrawheel and happily recommend them.
I bought my Y-frame from CRC (Carry Freedom Y-Frame Trailer | Chain Reaction Cycles).
The Burly was going to be my first choice but at the time the Y-frame was much better bang for buck taking into account shipping to Australia.

Also I'm a huge fan of Ortlieb, utilizing front and rear Roller Classic panniers, Ultimate 6 bar bag and 31 Liter rack bag on my Ogre.
Having swapped my Bob trailer for the Y-frame trailer, I hung onto my Bobs wet sack.
If I was buying new, I'd have no hesitation in buying an Ortlieb version.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I have a guy that comes in about twice a year that'll ride from Chicago to California and back pulling a Bob. I brought up trailers the last time he was in and he mentions how much he likes the fact that the Bob is so narrow for riding on narrow shoulders, and that he can ride outside the rumble strips with it.
> 
> I personally like how simple the Bobs are. Less stuff to break down.


Absolutely correct...took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

I made a custom two wheel trailer that has a very low center of gravity and holds a huge amount of stuff....too much. Here is the deal....a trailer adds weight. If your empty trailer is 25 lbs, that is 25 lbs that could be used in a better way. Such as water. I carried a lot of water and let me tell you...many times it was still not enough. The rumble strips are a problem with a two wheel trailer, as the space between the shoulder and the rumble pads is often very small. Many times I had to "thread the needle" trying to stay in between the shoulder and rumble pad. I got many flats on the right trailer tire, because it would inevitably pick up the crap on the shoulder...mainly goats head thorns. 
What you may not be thinking of is the downhill runs. If you think running 35 plus MPH down a hill on a loaded touring bike is scary, then try it pulling a trailer. When you are heading down a grade on a two lane highway, the bottom usually has a bridge. The problem is that the shoulder disappears as you get to the bottom, which means that at speed you need to cross the rumble pad. Not just the bike, but the trailer, which has two wheels. This shakes the crap out of you and a few times I almost lost it. Not fun.

The bob is great...but IMO it is still to heavy. The roll top bags that go on it are not light. If you want to try something, do a extrawheel trailer. You can make that very light and use any pannier that you want. It will trailer fine, and it won't cost you in terms of wasted capacity. And it will allow you to run on narrow shoulders.

OSRL


----------



## Gawain Tomlinson (Dec 16, 2013)

I use a converted Burley kiddie trailer for a grocery getter, and also for a camping trailer. I ride a mountain bike, not a touring bike. I find the trailer causes minimal extra load, even with when very heavily loaded. On hills I typically shift one gear lower than I normally would. That is a small price to pay for being able to carry the kitchen sink. My trailer has an electrical system that runs lights, and can maintain a range of electronic technology for days without a recharge. See my post on my trailer for pictures.


----------



## Gawain Tomlinson (Dec 16, 2013)

To the person that thinks 35 MPH on downhills is scary. I routinely hot 50 MPH on steep downhills with my converted Burley. But for me every day is a good day to die.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Gawain Tomlinson
I reckon it won't be long coming.
Advocating such behaviour is irresponsible and I strongly think you should consider how many younger and inexperienced readers might be influenced by your post, much to the detriment of their health and life.
Then there are their friends and families to consider.
Take a moment to consider your posts

Burly state in their manual:

"Safety Guidelines:
• Recommended speed limits:
- 15 mph (24 km/h) on smooth, straight roads
- 5 mph (8 km/h) when turning or on uneven roads
• DO NOT carry passengers or pets
• DO NOT use with a total load that exceeds the weight limits
• DO NOT make modifications to the trailer
..................
Failure to comply with the instructions and safety guidelines in this manual could result in serious injury or death of the rider."

I initially looked up Nomad but seeing you say "Kiddy Trailer" I took the trouble to look at almost all of the 2014 manuals and they all state the same speed safety recommendations.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

rifraf said:


> Gawain Tomlinson
> I reckon it won't be long coming.
> Advocating such behaviour is irresponsible and I strongly think you should consider how many younger and inexperienced readers might be influenced by your post, much to the detriment of their health and life.
> Then there are their friends and families to consider.
> ...


Well said....


----------



## Gawain Tomlinson (Dec 16, 2013)

You are right. I should not have been so brash.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Gawain Tomlinson said:


> You are right. I should not have been so brash.


Easily done - I've been guilty of much worse


----------

